# Pros and cons of a vertical install.



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We work in commercial and residential. we prefer horizontal install. Work is performed faster, fewer joints, and less Drywall.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

+1 for horizontal. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I hung basement vertically for about a year before I realized that a floor to ceiling seam is not better than a butt joint every 8-12 feet. 

Now its stretch (54") and as long as possible. I had one this year where we cut the hardwood flooring at the transition enough to slide sheets down stairs then patched with structural reinforcements and a very nice stain matched T mold. It was that or 6' butt chops..


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Horizontal use butt boards = no butt joints.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ToolNut said:


> Horizontal use butt boards = no butt joints.


I have heard of those butt never seen one.. :laughing:


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

We're going with horizontal. We got a good jump on the ceiling the past couple days, and with a little prep work outside, it wasn't too bad getting it in the basement. Since it's just me and my partner, once we get the ceiling done, we'll knock out the bottom on the walls with the 54" wide boards individually and come back and tag team the top.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

ToolNut said:


> Horizontal use butt boards = no butt joints.


yup


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> yup



Just watched a video using that stuff, looks pretty neat.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

It depends on the situation for me.
I stand up board a lot of times to make the angles and beads easier to finish.
I'll stock 8's and 12's on some jobs too.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate big butts and I cannot lie
You other mudders can't deny
When a guy walks in with a little bit of paint
And its flashing in your face
You get SPRUNG


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

We always hang vertically. I started in commercial and that is how we always did it, I have carried that same technique into residential. I occasionally think about hanging a job horizontally but I just never take the leap. We just finished hanging, taping, and after tomorrow finishing 285 sheets of drywall hung vertically. I like all the vertical tapered joints, they only take a minute to apply a coat to each one.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Mud Master said:


> I hate big butts and I cannot lie
> You other mudders can't deny
> When a guy walks in with a little bit of paint
> And its flashing in your face
> You get SPRUNG


this is my first post and that is funny i allmost pi$$ed my self laughing


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I lay the sheets down when ever I can. Its a faster install and I don't care about butt joints. To me they are no big deal. Bevel the edge and tape it off. sure you need to feather it out a little more but big deal. You will never see any of my joints.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

the butt board looks great. I wouldn't mind trying it myself. I don't like that you have to hang the drywall end off the framing members though. Does it cause any problems later?


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

the only thing i dont like about the "butt board" product is that you are leaving the two butt joints basically unsupported. if you look at their installation instructions you are not splitting a stud, but rather the open space between studs, and relying on a 1X4(or whatever it is) for the 4 foot span. Also you are in essence, bending the rock, putting a lot of tension on that small a space, increasing the likelyhood of nailpops. If a seam is going to crack due to settlement, or any movement, it will be that joint.

why they dont make a sheet of drywall with a recessed edge on all 4 sides is beyond me?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

mastersplinter said:


> the only thing i dont like about the "butt board" product is that you are leaving the two butt joints basically unsupported. if you look at their installation instructions you are not splitting a stud, but rather the open space between studs, and relying on a 1X4(or whatever it is) for the 4 foot span. Also you are in essence, bending the rock, putting a lot of tension on that small a space, increasing the likelyhood of nailpops. If a seam is going to crack due to settlement, or any movement, it will be that joint.
> 
> why they dont make a sheet of drywall with a recessed edge on all 4 sides is beyond me?


I was wondering about problems with the butt boards since they are in between studs.


I think 4 tapered edges on the board would necessitate ome serious retooling at the factory and slow production.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

you can make your own buttboard using 3/4 plywood with narrow 1/8 strips on the edge i never used it, but i wonder how that would work at the top and bottom plate because you could not suck the board in unless you cut some of the plate away.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a previous thread link

I think one should actually try them before passing judgement:thumbsup:..

Edit:The trim-tex ones do work better than the homemade ones


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

Iam gonna make up some butt boards and give it a shot. Still Have issues with where the top and bottom plate hit but I guess I could rasp the back of the board where plates are just for peace of mind.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Regarding butt joints, one of my painters uses a utility knife to score and remove the paper face before taping the butts. Claims he invented it to speed things up and supposedly has never had a call back. He has one of the fastest painting crews that I've ever seen.


----------

